# Anna Planken Kalender 2018 12x



## Claudy (15 Dez. 2017)

Hallo liebe Freunde.Ich dachte mir bevor ich jetzt in die Klappe gehe mache ich noch schnell den Kalender von der Anna.Die hat ja bestimmt auch einige Fans.Leider ist auch hier die Bildschärfe ein klein wenig mau.Aber hoffentlich freut es euch trotzdem.Und wer ein gutes Programm hat zum schärfen kann auch verbessern.:WOW::WOW::thumbup:


----------



## Weltenbummler (16 Dez. 2017)

Wow.Echt super ist der Kalender mit sehr erregenden Anna.


----------



## vivodus (16 Dez. 2017)

Ui, sehr schön.


----------



## tvgirlslover (16 Dez. 2017)

Wow...:drip: Herzlichen Dank für sexy Anna :thumbup:


----------



## tke (16 Dez. 2017)

Vielen Dank für den Kalender. Anna ist immer ein gutes Motiv. :thumbup:


----------



## GrafZahl (26 Dez. 2017)

sehr sexy ... :thumbup:


----------



## Little Wolf (29 Dez. 2017)

:thx: Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder


----------



## Etzel (29 Dez. 2017)

Ja, der Kalender ist so noch nicht ganz markttauglich. Aber für hier DANKE. Vor allem zeigt sie immer viel Bein! Und das bei den biederen ÖR.


----------



## boggensack224 (30 Dez. 2017)

Claudy, du bist der Allerbeste! DANKE!!!


----------



## Claudy (30 Dez. 2017)

Ich weiß.ich weiß,He He.Nein ich bin einfach nur ein Bastler der gerne herumexperimentiert.Ob auf dem PC oder mit Holz.Habe eine eigene Krippe gebaut sowie etliche Blumenkübel.Manche davon haben wir schon über 5 Jahre.Einfach einen neuen Anstrich verpassen und schn ist gut.Nein ich mag es einfach anderen eine Freude zu bereiten.Ausserdem wie ihr wisst gehe ich seit über 15 Jahren auch als heiliger Nikolaus zu den Kindern nach Hause oder in die Pflegeheime sowie in Kinderkrankenhäuser.Und das alles bezahle ich dann aus eigener Tasche.Nein Haupsache.ihr habt Gefallen an meinen Kalendern.Jetzt noch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr meine Freunde.Aber nehmt das Rutschen nicht allzu wörtlich.


----------



## charro1969 (7 Jan. 2018)

sehr geil diese Frau


----------



## Marco2 (12 Jan. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup:

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## elxbarto4 (17 Jan. 2018)

wow tolle beine


----------



## Tittelelli (17 Jan. 2018)

Claudy schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde.Ich dachte mir bevor ich jetzt in die Klappe gehe mache ich noch schnell den Kalender von der Anna.Die hat ja bestimmt auch einige Fans.Leider ist auch hier die Bildschärfe ein klein wenig mau.Aber hoffentlich freut es euch trotzdem.Und wer ein gutes Programm hat zum schärfen kann auch verbessern.:WOW::WOW::thumbup:



kaufen würde ich ihn mir mit Sicherheit nicht!!!!


----------



## Haribo1978 (22 Jan. 2018)

Sehr schön! Danke!


----------



## gdab (24 Jan. 2018)

:thx: für Anna.:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (26 Jan. 2018)

nicht schlecht
super


----------



## Ducki (22 Feb. 2018)

Danke für die Bilder :thx:


----------



## Toniggg (8 Aug. 2018)

Toller Kalender von Anna:thumbup:


----------



## Herr Kaleun (14 Aug. 2018)

Tolle Idee mit dem Kalender!Danke für die hübsche Anna.


----------



## thomas494 (21 Aug. 2018)

Toller Kalender. Danke sehr


----------



## Sexy Miniroeckchen (2 Sep. 2018)

Claudy, sehr schön der Kalender mit der Sexy Anna.

Sehr gelungen. :thx::thx::thx:




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## truenn (2 Sep. 2018)

Sehr schöne Collag!


----------



## papagajo (28 Sep. 2018)

was füe eine Idee.... klasse ...danke


----------



## Sexy Miniroeckchen (7 Nov. 2018)

*Anna zeigt Bein .

So gut aussehend .


Sehr fesch Frau Planken .



:thx: für die Bilder


*


----------



## Dingo Jones (7 Nov. 2018)

Super tolle Beine


----------



## Pokerchamp2 (8 Nov. 2018)

Vielen Dank für den Kalender


----------



## Feanor (8 Nov. 2018)

Toll gemacht. Die Beine sind auch bei schlechterer Bildquali scharf ;-)


----------



## orgamin (17 Mai 2019)

Toller Kalender, für 2020 hätte ich gerne auch einen mit ihr


----------



## Claudy (17 Mai 2019)

orgamin schrieb:


> Toller Kalender, für 2020 hätte ich gerne auch einen mit ihr


Hei normaler Weise fange ich so gegen Oktober damit an neue Kalender zu kreieren.Wenn die Zeit also ist dann frage mich einfach über meine Mail.Oder wenn du willst dann nehme ich mir einfach Zeit und sende dir einen Kalender per eMail zu.Du musst mich nur kontaktieren.
Also bis dann meine Freunde und habt ein super schönes Wochenende.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ks5555 (17 Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## charro1969 (25 Mai 2019)

sehr,sehr schön


----------

